# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "неОБЫЧНОЕ свидание" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.

## Уралочка

*"неОБЫЧНОЕ СВИДАНИЕ"* *- игровой блок для любого мероприятия.*


*Как давно вы приглашали даму на свидание? Ничего! Сейчас мы это исправим. 
А свидания, естественно,  у нас будут..ммм… немного необычными. Уж как повезет дамам, которые  будут приглашены . 
И станцуют для них супер-мачо, и рассмешат их. И… какое же свидание без романтики и подарков? 
Ничего, что все пять свиданий будут сопровождаться взрывами хохота. Дамы останутся довольны.*

Блок длится 15 - 20 минут. Реквизита не требуется (галстуки - по желанию)

*в комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, карточки, ФОТО,ВИДЕО*

*Стоимость комплекта 1500р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

Как думаете, о чём это он?!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка, уже хочу!!! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, уже хочу!!!


Всё в Ваших руках :Yes4:  Буду счастлива,если игровушка понравится :Tender:  Её можно использовать хоть где...даже на корпоративах и на 8 марта :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> "неОБЫЧНОЕ СВИДАНИЕ" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.


Лен, я ржала как лошадь... :Taunt: 
Представила себе, как это можно проводить на юбилеях 50 - улёт!!!!!!



> Леночка, уже хочу!!!


И правильно делаешь!!!
 :Girl Blum2:  а у меня УЖЕ есть!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Ты - счастливая))) Я пока деньги буду собирать :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, я ржала как лошадь...
> Представила себе, как это можно проводить на юбилеях 50 - улёт!!!!!!


Танюша,как я рада.что тебе понравилось!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Ура!!!
Кстати, на видео как раз гости в возрасте.... а молодёжь, ещё лучше прикалывается. 
скоро будет видео с выпускного,там дети чего только не вытворяли :Taunt:  :Grin: (правда не больше изменения были внесены в задания,но всё же) :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

> Лен, я ржала как лошадь..


Ленуся,ну ты выдумщица! :Ok:  :Ok: я хохотала,аж слезы из глаз градом[IMG]http://s20.******info/e17b75f9e3de3ceb341baf0bee768435.gif[/IMG].Мужичок "Да ты успокойся!" прикольный и очень старательный.Нужно качка изображать..Фигня ,что  от "горшка два вершка" и дохленький...[IMG]http://s14.******info/a1a1a79ca0955850d38fbfc3a674fcb8.gif[/IMG]
А вот молодой...ну стеснительный.....[IMG]http://s15.******info/68feac2c2b10e07febe451d718258a41.gif[/IMG]Краснел,как красна девица
Вот старая гвардия не подкачала,что "25 см", что "100% мужик" - артисты.[
Очень правильно ,что раздавать  ты поручила  гостье.Она ,конечно раздала от  фонаря,но  очень даже удачненько.
Я попробую таки провести твой блок среди молодежи,посмотрим  какая будет реакция. 
Смущает только,как я  волну твою покажу.[IMG]http://s16.******info/858bc775bde8817ff2c8f586a71609a5.gif[/IMG]Буду перед зеркалом тренироваться.[IMG]http://s16.******info/ac8747a56e10e8048ed3f502ce177375.gif[/IMG]
*Лена, ты- гений*[IMG]http://s19.******info/13551d3b38f4aaac73046b397978c4c7.gif[/IMG]
И танцуешь,и поешь, и крестиком вышиваешь.......
Спасибо ,Ленусь[IMG]http://s16.******info/c7910abc6c0de7072cdddb1a8f0989bc.gif[/IMG]Даже не сомневаюсь ,что все пройдет на "Ура!"

----------


## Уралочка

> Смущает только,как я  волну твою покажу.[IMG]http://s16.******info/858bc775bde8817ff2c8f586a71609a5.gif[/IMG]Буду перед зеркалом тренироваться.[IMG]http://s16.******info/ac8747a56e10e8048ed3f502ce177375.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Даже не сомневаюсь ,что все пройдет на "Ура!"


Леночка,рада,что понравилось тебе. 
Волна, как и само море с буйками - изобразить - раз плюнуть... :Taunt:  а вот свидание организовать ... ух - надо постараться...

По поводу УРА..... так я не сомневаюсь...... пройдёт именно так! на УРРААА!!! :Yahoo:  Удачи !!!

----------


## Elen2

> а вот свидание организовать ... ух - надо постараться...


Ленусик, компания должна быть веселая и легкая на подъем.Думаю,получится. Расскажу,как проведу. Спасибо ,тебе.

----------


## Инкина Таня

Леночка!!! Получила твой материал. Смотрели с подругой, так насмеялись, позитива на весь день, Обязательно попробую на первом же юбилее, жаль, что он в сентябре. Ты такая выдумщица!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!! Получила твой материал. Смотрели с подругой, так насмеялись, позитива на весь день, Обязательно попробую на первом же юбилее, жаль, что он в сентябре. Ты такая выдумщица!!!


Танюша,спасибо! Сама хохотала. Несколько раз пересматривала видео и думала - такие взрослые, а всякой фигнёй занимаются :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Марина Соколюк

Ну, вот, теперь и я буду с нетерпением дожидаться, когда наступит суббота и я проведу Уралочкино "неОбычное свидание"!! Просто, но смешно, легко, но не обычно!!! Спасибо, Елена!

----------


## astashkina

> Танюша,спасибо! Сама хохотала. Несколько раз пересматривала видео и думала - такие взрослые, а всякой фигнёй занимаются


ААААаааааааааа! Тоже хочуха!!!!
Ленуска, не продавай мой кусочек вкусняшки! Я до 17 не могу с работы вырваться! график с 08 до 24 сменщица в отпуск свалила. Токо 6 на свадьбу отпустят...
 :061:  :061:  оставь мой кусочек!

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Лена, спасибо.

я отыграла этот блок практически без переделок, если не считать пары надписей на галстуках. Приняли очень хорошо, видео фрагментов у меня здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4815419

Отличный блок, лёгкий, изящный и тонкий. зал 250 человек аплодировал :)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, спасибо.
> 
> я отыграла этот блок практически без переделок, если не считать пары надписей на галстуках. Приняли очень хорошо, видео фрагментов у меня здесь:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4815419
> 
> Отличный блок, лёгкий, изящный и тонкий. зал 250 человек аплодировал :)


Танюша,прекрасно!!!! На видео обратила внимание на знакомые моменты. :Ok:  Я просто счастлива, что мои блоки нравятся Вам!!! :Tender:

----------


## sadzhanna

Леночка, Ваш блок "неОбычное свидание" - СУПЕР!!!  :Yahoo:  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! Отработала уже три раза, и всегда на УРА!!! Гости в восторге! Как будет готов фотоотчёт, поделюсь. Доавила для дам шляпки. Очень ярко! Вы - Супер ТАЛАНТ!!! Всем рекомендую приобрести этот игровой блок, очень интересно, ярко, зажигательно!!!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Леночка, добрый день!!!  Перечислила денежку за этот момент( от Абадоновой Татьяны), очень надеюсь, что завтра смогу его уже применить на юбилее.

----------


## Светлана2012

и я и я и я того же мнения!! Я тоже счатливая обладательница этого блока. Очень веселым момент для любого торжества.. Спасибо автору за идею :)))))

----------


## Lena65

Ленуся! Спасибо тебе за твои "Изюминки"!!!! Вчера провела корпоратив! "Свидание" дебютировало у меня и очень успешно!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Причём подготовила реквизит сама (галстуки) в течении нескольких часов.  :Smile3:  Зал был мой! Стоял такой ржач что приходилось повторять задание! А фраза "Да ты успокойся!!!"  - получила какую то особенную жизнь! :Grin: Какая ты молодец, Леночка! И спасибо тебе за это! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

*НЕобычное свидание.*

----------


## lilik0303

:Yahoo: хочу приобрести блок, как это сделать..расскажите подробней..

----------


## Уралочка

> хочу приобрести блок, как это сделать..расскажите подробней..


Здравствуйте. Перечисляйте денежки на счёт (он указан на первой странице) и напишите мне, что именно Вы перечислили... 
как только получу извещение о поступлении -сразу вышлю материал. с ув. Елена.

----------


## lilik0303

перечислила.. сижу жду..хоть какого то ответа... :Yes4:

----------


## велюни

Леночка,Ваш блок "Необычное свидание" -СУПЕееееР!!!!!!!!!!!!!! На юбилее провела его первый раз,насмеялись от души!!!!!!!!!!! Впереди свадьба обязательно включу в программу!!! Также у меня есть " Герои Страны",но к сожалению еще не проводила,т.к. нужен реквизит. Я хочу обратиться к вам за помощью по реквизиту. Из чего вы шили варежки? 
Хулиганы и Богатыри это что-то.... Ни один праздник не обходится без этих игровух! Спасибо,Елена!!!!!!!!! Ждем Новых,таких же позитивных изюминок.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,Ваш блок "Необычное свидание" -СУПЕееееР!!!!!!!!!!!!!! На юбилее провела его первый раз,насмеялись от души!!!!!!!!!!! Впереди свадьба обязательно включу в программу!!! Также у меня есть " Герои Страны",но к сожалению еще не проводила,т.к. нужен реквизит. Я хочу обратиться к вам за помощью по реквизиту. Из чего вы шили варежки? 
> Хулиганы и Богатыри это что-то.... Ни один праздник не обходится без этих игровух! Спасибо,Елена!!!!!!!!! Ждем Новых,таких же позитивных изюминок.


Здравствуйте. Замечательно,что мои игровушки пользуются популярностью. 
Перчатки сшиты из поролона тонкого и обтянуты тканью. :Yes4:

----------


## ewa.elik

Леночка, спешу отчитаться срочно!!!!!!!!! На выпускном провела " Необычное свидание" - это было КРУТОООООО!!!!!! Дети так реально въехали в роль МАЧО,полный КАЙФ!!!!!!! Какая ты умница!!!!!!! Все , что беру в программу всегда бешеный ФУРОР!!!!!!!!! Много- много тебе вдохновения!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Менгечаур

Огромное СПАСИБО!!!!Этот блок идет на УРА!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/8058974.jpg[/IMG] :Tender:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Добрый день! Лена, оплатила Ваш блок, жду на электронку, данные в личном сообщении.

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день! Лена, оплатила Ваш блок, жду на электронку, данные в личном сообщении.


Ссылочка в личке - качайте. :Grin:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Tanuxatexas

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо Елене Уралочке, все приобретенные блоки зашли на ура. "НЕобычное свидание" на любом мероприятии на УРяяя!!! Спасибо за отличный материал и за ваш талант...

----------

Уралочка (23.01.2019)

----------


## Дунай

А как мне приобрести этот блок,как перечислить деньги,если я  с Украины?

----------


## Уралочка

> А как мне приобрести этот блок,как перечислить деньги,если я  с Украины?


Переводом золотая корона или вестерн юнион. Пишите в личку. С ув. Елена.

----------

